# استخلاص احداثيات النقاط من ملف اوتوكاد وخزنها في جدول اكسل



## مهندس بغداد (10 مايو 2007)

*استخلاص احداثيات النقاط من ملف اوتوكاد وخزنها في جدول اكسل بالصور*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الموضوع 
تحميل بيانات النقاط من برنامج الاوتوكادAutoCAD الى ملف اكسل لاستعمالها في برامج اخرى مثل Surfer V70 لرسم الخرائط الكونتوريه.

مقدمه
1-الفائده من هذا الموضوع 
الموضوع يفيد المهندسين والرسامين الذين يملكون ملف رسم اوتوكاد ويريدون استخلاص
البيانات منه وترتيبها في جدول.
قد يكون عندك بيانات نقاط باكسل قد رسمتها باوتوكاد لكن لمتطلبات العمل في اوتوكاد قمت ربما بتحريك هذه النقاط او قمت بتدويرها بزاويه معينه. 
في هذه الحاله ستتغير احداثيات هذه النقاط,اي اصبح عندك بيانات XYZ في جدول
ورسم لهذه البيانات في اوتوكاد لكن بXYZ مختلفه تماما.
في هذه الحاله لن يمكنك رسم الكونتور من البيانات في اكسل لان الرسم سيكون غير حقيقي.
2-متطلبات العمل 
برنامج اوتوكاد 
برنامج dxf2xyz  حمله من هنا
برنامج مايكروسوفت اكسل

طريقة العمل
شغل برنامج اوتوكاد وافتح الملف الذي به النقاط ....... (اذا لم يكن لديك ملف كاد به نقاط حمله من هنا لتتدرب عليه)




احفظ الملف في صيغة dxf





شغل الان برنامج dxf2xyz كما في الصوره التالية:-





بعد نقر الزر Output Format
ستنفتح النافذه التاليه





اختر الخيار Raw وحدد الرقم الذي يشير لعدد الرقام بعد الفارزه حسبما يناسبك
والخيارات في الاعلى على اليسار اتركها فارغة اذا كنت تريد ظهور احداثيات الZ ((Level في الجدول
ثم اضغط Ok
سترجع لك النافذه الاصليه للبرنامج




الزر رقم 1 في الصوره اعلاه Entities(الاشياء الموجوده) عند النقر عليه تظهر النافذه التالية:-





حدد الخيار Points لكي تشتمل البيانات المستخلصة من الرسم على النقاط
وعدم تحديد الخيارات Lines و Polylines لكي لا تظهر احداثيات الخطوط (ان وجدت) في البيانات النهائية .ثم اضغط Ok 

الزر رقم 2 Layers عند النقر عليه تظهر النافذه التالية: 





مثلما هو موضح بالصوره اختر الخيار All Layers لكي تنشمل كل النقاط الموجوده بملف الاوتوكاد اذا كانت موزعة على عدة طبقات
اما اذا كنت تريد نقاط طبقه معينة فاكتب اسم الطبقه في خانة Single Layer Name
وانقر Ok

الان حفظ البيانات.كما موضح بالصورة ادناه:- 




بعد الانتهاء من حفظ البيانات ستجد ملف اسمه بنفس اسم الملف dxf او باسم انت حددته
وتكون صيغته غير معروفه كما في الشكل التالي: 





الان جاء دور برنامج اكسل 
شغل برنامج اكسل ومن القائمة Data اختر Import Data كما في الصورة





ستظهر النافذه التالية:-





من القائمة المنسدلة Look in استعرض الملف الذي حفظته كما في الصورة التالية:-





حدد الملف المطلوب وانقر Open
ستظهر نافذة Text Import Wizard معالج استيراد البيانات 
اترك الخيارات على ماهي عليه كما في الصوره التالية :-





وانقر Next

بعد النقر على Next ستظهر الصفحة الثانية من المعالج كما في الصورة التالية:-





عند تحديد الخيار Comma نقوم بجعل اكسل يتعرف على البيانات بعد الفارزة على انها عمود جديد .
ننقر Next للذهاب الى الصفحة الاخيرة من المعالج.

الصفحة الاخيرة من المعالج :-





اذا لم يكن الخيار General منتقى انقر عليه لتحديده وانقر Finish

بعد النقر على Finish ستظهر النافذه التالية:-





حدد الخانه A1 وانقر Ok
ستظهر البيانات النهائية كما في الصورة التالية:-





الان تمت عملية استخلاص البيانات للنقاط الموجوده في ملف AutoCAD موجود مسبقا
وما عليك سوى حفظ ملف الاكسل باسم تختاره انت.


هذه البيانات هي لاحداثيات النقاط XYZ تكون قاعدة رسم الكونتور 
فيمكنك بها رسم الخارطة الكونتورية في برنامج سيرفير

تعمدت ان يكون الشرح مطولا من اجل الفائدة للجميع وللمبتدئين باستخدام الحاسب
مهندس بغداد


الرجاء اذا كانت لدى احد الاعضاء طريقة اخرى اسهل ان ينشرها للفائدة
وشكرا


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (10 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل علي هذا الشرح البسيط الوافي الموضوع


----------



## مهندس بغداد (11 مايو 2007)

شكرا لمرورك واسعدني ردك الجميل..وارجو ان يكون الموضوع ذو فائده للاعضاء لاني تعبت بكتابته


----------



## محمد على اسماعيل (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا للمعرفة


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (12 مايو 2007)

الله اكبر عليك يا غالى ويبارك فيك الله هذا ما كنت ابحث عنه اخوك فى الله احمد حسن المساح بشركة دبا للفنادق


----------



## abedodeh (12 مايو 2007)

عاجزين عن الشكر يا مهندس بغداد الله يكرمك دنيا واخرة مشكور


----------



## مهندس بغداد (12 مايو 2007)

ان شاء الله يكون الموضوع افادكم وشكرا لردودكم الجميلة


----------



## أبو ماجد (12 مايو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً 
وجزاك الله خيراً 
وأدامكالله ذخراً للمسلمين


----------



## sosohoho (12 مايو 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررر لك يا بغدادي الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس بغداد (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكم انتم ايظا لمروركم...


----------



## pmc (13 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك، الحقيقه ان شرحك وافي وكامل وانت تعبت فيه كثيرا، لذلك لك مني كل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## مهندس بغداد (13 مايو 2007)

pmc قال:


> بارك الله فيك، الحقيقه ان شرحك وافي وكامل وانت تعبت فيه كثيرا، لذلك لك مني كل الشكر والعرفان



مشكور بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## shartooh (14 مايو 2007)

اشكرك حبي اني مهندس عراقي بس حبيت اعرف شون انقل الاكسل فورمات على التوتال ستيشن من نوع توب كون على برنامج توب سيرفي يعني القصد بدون ما ادخلها يدوي هاي وحدة اثنين شون اسوي كونفيرت من البي دي اف الى اوتوكاد لانة حولت بس السكيل غلط جدا فأذا عندك برنامج اوطريقة اكون جدا ممنون حبي واشكرك مرة ثانية بقدر مافرحت من قرأة اسم بغداد وهذا *****ي
shartooh101*********** على ******


----------



## shartooh (14 مايو 2007)

هذا ليش ميكتب عنواني على الشبكة الدولية على ******وووووووووووو


----------



## فتوح (14 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً وشكراً على الشرح


----------



## مهندس بغداد (14 مايو 2007)

shartooh قال:


> اشكرك حبي اني مهندس عراقي بس حبيت اعرف شون انقل الاكسل فورمات على التوتال ستيشن من نوع توب كون على برنامج توب سيرفي يعني القصد بدون ما ادخلها يدوي هاي وحدة اثنين شون اسوي كونفيرت من البي دي اف الى اوتوكاد لانة حولت بس السكيل غلط جدا فأذا عندك برنامج اوطريقة اكون جدا ممنون حبي واشكرك مرة ثانية بقدر مافرحت من قرأة اسم بغداد وهذا *****ي
> shartooh101*********** على ******



اخويه اي استفسار راسلني على
eng_ahmedabod على ياهوووو

تجدني ان شاء الله في
http://www.iraqi-eng.org/vb


----------



## assuamro (17 مايو 2007)

الف الف شكر - - -- بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد اسماعيل صباح (18 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بيك


----------



## احمد غنيم (19 مايو 2007)

شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً


----------



## مهندس بغداد (20 مايو 2007)

احمد غنيم قال:


> شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً


عفو اخي وشكرا لردك الجميل


----------



## الحسون المدني (21 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله ، فعلا جهد يستحق كل التقدير ، شكرا لك


----------



## abedodeh (22 مايو 2007)

مع جزيل الشكر وامنيات التوفيق للجميع


----------



## mohamed bahgat (22 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الوافر


----------



## مهندس بغداد (22 مايو 2007)

mohamed bahgat قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الوافر



يهون كل مجهود اذا كان هناك احد استفاد من الموضوع ..


----------



## nizar_mahameed (23 مايو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس ali (23 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
حبيت أشكر أخوي مهندس بغداد على هذا المجهود


----------



## المهر (24 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وفتح عليك من نعيم علمه


----------



## عزيز4554 (25 مايو 2007)

التحية والتقدير لكل الاخوة المشاركين في هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي افادنا كمهتمين بعلوم المساحة
وكل الشكر للأخ الفاضل مهندس بغداد


----------



## ابو ارجوان (26 مايو 2007)

والله انك مهندس العرب شكرا لك


----------



## المهندس فادي حمشو (27 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير وانشالله تنال اللي ببالك


----------



## tanakaa (30 مايو 2007)

يوجد لدى ليسب أسهل و افضل بكثير سوف احاول رفعه للفائده للجميع دعواتكم


----------



## tanakaa (30 مايو 2007)

*هذا هو الليسب*

(defun c:xx()
(setq curlayer (getstring "\n Write The Layer Name : ") 
houselist (ssget "X" (list (cons 8 curlayer) (cons 0 "point")))
filen (getstring "\n What's the File Name ? ")
cntr1 0
)
(if (= houselist nil)
(progn
(alert (strcat "This Layer ( " curlayer " ) not get on Map"))
(quit)
)
)
(setq filen (strcat "c:\\" filen ".xls"))
(princ filen)
(princ)
(setq rr2 (open filen "w"))
(while (< cntr1 (sslength houselist))
(setq entnm1 (ssname houselist cntr1))
(SETQ PTLIST1 NIL)
(setq entgnm1 (entget entnm1))
(SETQ PTLIST1 (CDR (ASSOC 10 entgnm1)))
(command "text" PTLIST1 10 0 (1+ cntr1))
;(command "donut" "0" "5" PTLIST1 "")
(write-line (strcat (rtos (1+ cntr1)) " " (rtos (car ptlist1) 2 3) " " (rtos (cadr ptlist1) 2 3) " " (rtos (caddr ptlist1) 2 3) ) rr2) 
(setq cntr1 (1+ cntr1))
)
(close rr2)
(princ)

)


----------



## tanakaa (30 مايو 2007)

اكتب xx بعد تحميل الليسب سيطلب منك أسم النقاط وليكن POوكذلك اسم ملف الأكسل وهى نفس اللير (الطبقه) التى عليها النقاط X Y Z سوف يقوم بعمل ملف كما سميته سابقا و يجب مراعاة كتابة نفس اسم الملف دون اختلاف ثم اذهب الى ألآكسل و افتحه ستجده على ال C مع التحية


----------



## engramy (1 يونيو 2007)

مشكور على الشرح
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس بغداد (1 يونيو 2007)

tanakaa قال:


> اكتب xx بعد تحميل الليسب سيطلب منك أسم النقاط وليكن POوكذلك اسم ملف الأكسل وهى نفس اللير (الطبقه) التى عليها النقاط X Y Z سوف يقوم بعمل ملف كما سميته سابقا و يجب مراعاة كتابة نفس اسم الملف دون اختلاف ثم اذهب الى ألآكسل و افتحه ستجده على ال C مع التحية



شكرا لك اخي وارجو منك ان تشرح الطريقه وياليتها بالصور لكي نستفاد منها.


----------



## الان جلال (4 يونيو 2007)

Thank you Brother


----------



## صلاح المسلاتى (4 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشرك جدا جدا على مجهوداتك وهذا الشرح الرائع والمفيد 
اخوك المهندس صلاح


----------



## مهندس بغداد (4 يونيو 2007)

صلاح المسلاتى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشرك جدا جدا على مجهوداتك وهذا الشرح الرائع والمفيد
> اخوك المهندس صلاح



الشكر لله ...كلك ذوق


----------



## ELHO (20 يونيو 2007)

baraka allaho fik akhi


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (21 يونيو 2007)

مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم / مهندس بغداد على الإستفادة الكبيرة من الشرح الوافى


----------



## عبدالبارى (25 يونيو 2007)

شكرا كثيرا بس النقط التى تم إسقاطها على اوتوكاد XYZ إذن ليه التعب ونحولها إلى dxf ثم إلى XYZ وشكرا


----------



## مهندس بغداد (25 يونيو 2007)

عبدالبارى قال:


> شكرا كثيرا بس النقط التى تم إسقاطها على اوتوكاد XYZ إذن ليه التعب ونحولها إلى dxf ثم إلى XYZ وشكرا


اخي العزيز ربما قمت بتحريك النقاط في اوتوكاد او تدويرها ...فستكون عندئذ الاحداثيات مختلفة عن التي تم رسم النقاط منها اول مره
شكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (25 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك يا مهندس بغداد الف شكر على هذا البرنامج وهذا الشرح 
والله يكثر من امثالك . اخوك المساح علاء الدين الشلبي / الجغرافيا للدراسات المساحية


----------



## مهندس بغداد (26 يونيو 2007)

علاء الدين الختيار قال:


> شكرا لك يا مهندس بغداد الف شكر على هذا البرنامج وهذا الشرح
> والله يكثر من امثالك . اخوك المساح علاء الدين الشلبي / الجغرافيا للدراسات المساحية



بارك الله فيك اخي...ماهي الا بضع معلومات اردت اخوتي ان يشاركوني بها


----------



## م.حمزه ابولاوي (27 يونيو 2007)

مشكور جداأأأأأ 
البرنامج رائع و مهم


----------



## ايهاب-المصري (27 يونيو 2007)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## براء فارس (27 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك
بس اني استخدم غير طريقة تنفع للنقاط وللخطوط اي لاي شكل
اختار الشكل او المجموعة واختار الامر List وبعدها انسخ المعلومات والصقها بالوورد وارتبها واحولهة الا جدول وانسخهة بالاكسل وبس
شكرا اخي


----------



## المهندس ali (3 يوليو 2007)

زاك الله خيرا يامهندس بغداد


----------



## حاتم المختار (6 يوليو 2007)

مشكور يا مهندس بغداد


----------



## hamza200479 (18 يوليو 2007)

jazaka allaho khairan


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (21 يوليو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Eng.Amen (24 يوليو 2007)

الموضوع بسيط
اعمل ملف Not pad
اجعل الامتداد بل من .txt الي .scr
اكتب في الملف
point
x,y,z
00000
00000
حتي انهاء النقاط
اغلق ملف scr
ادخل علي Autocad
من toole
runscript
اختار الملف
تضهر النقاط
لاحظ ان الاتواد يفهم المسافة علي انها enter
يمن حفظ ملف الاكسيل الي ورقة عمل وتغير الامتداد وحذف المسافات وعمل ,
يمن الاستعمال لتنفيذ اي رسمة


----------



## ابوهبه (26 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على هزا الشرح مهندس بغداد ولك كل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## مهندس بغداد (29 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لردودكم الحلوه


----------



## engms.2006 (30 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا انا والدي توفي من يومين ادعوا له بالرحمة والمغفرة وان يجعل الله قبره روضة من رياض الجنة 

ثانيا انا مهندس مدني ومقبل علي سفر السعودية في شغل طرق وبصراحة لسه ما اعرفش حاجة في الطرق حتي مش عارف هو الواحد بيبتدي الطرق ازاي يا ريت حد يشرح لي شوية بالتفصيل وان كان هناك كتاب بالعربي يبقي ربنا يكرمنا جميعا

وشكرا لكم ولكم جزيل الشكر وفائق التحية والاحترام

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لاتنسوا ابي بالدعاء

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## وليدالشيخ (1 أغسطس 2007)

متشكرين جدا ليك يا باشمهندس بغداد ومنتحرمش بس لو مكنش ديمو


----------



## مهندس بغداد (1 أغسطس 2007)

engms.2006 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...



دعوتي لوالدك بالرحمة والمغفروجعله الله ممن يسكنون فسيح جناتة .ويحشره مع الانبياء والصديقين


----------



## أبو عمر 6 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة
اللهم عافه واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة
وخذ هذا الرابط لعلك تنتفع به وأخبرني برأيك
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson&iw_a=view&lesson_id=61545

هذا درس للشيخ محمود المصري بعنوان "ما ينفع الوالدين بعد الوفاة"
رب احمهما كما ربياني صغيرا


----------



## falehffb (10 أغسطس 2007)

الله يبارك فيك وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## hawber (30 أغسطس 2007)

tank you very much my brother


----------



## باسم مرزوق (31 أغسطس 2007)

[شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا]:55:


----------



## mmukh202 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا...
اخواني هل من طريقة بسيطة لنقل إحداثيات النقاط (text file) إلى أوتوكاد ؟؟؟؟ 
اي العكس ...
أرجو المساعدة .


----------



## محمد حسانين المصرى (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكر*

شكرا لك كثيرا يااخى على هذ الشرح الجميل


----------



## فادي الخطيب (29 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم شكرا اخي الفاضل علي هذا الشرح البسيط الوافي الموضوع


----------



## سيف اليزل احمد (13 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على الافاده


----------



## MOTAZ73 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكر جهودك ونتمنى لك دوام العطاء


----------



## M777 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زغلى (3 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## المهندسه تبارك (19 مارس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamedalmsah (19 مارس 2008)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## سعد الكردي (23 مارس 2008)

الله على المعرفة العراقية جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الفجال (1 أبريل 2008)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


جزك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد وعمر (1 أبريل 2008)

تعلم العلم وعلم ان الله قال ليحى خذ اكتاب بقوة 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز


----------



## باكير (9 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## باكير (9 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عثمان فاضل (18 أبريل 2008)

كل الشكر لك يا ابن بغداد العزيزه واسأل الله ان يطمأن قلبك ويحسن عاقبتك


----------



## عثمان فاضل (18 أبريل 2008)

اشكر اخي وان شاء الله التوفيق والنجاح:16:


----------



## يسرية (30 أبريل 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عاشق الامواج (1 مايو 2008)

حياك الله وحيانا وجعل الجنه مسواك ومسوانا


----------



## مكتب السدف (7 مايو 2008)

مشكورررررررررر يا مهندس بغداد على هذا الابداع 
اريد اتصل بك شخصيا كيف ؟


----------



## garary (7 مايو 2008)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## susa (8 مايو 2008)

شكرا لمهندس بغداد وموفق ان شاء الله


----------



## dr_aflatooon (8 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووور يا اخى


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (9 مايو 2008)

الف الف الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك والله يعطيك العافيه .. وبصراااحه موووضوووع يستحق التثبيت وارجو من المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع لكي تعم الفايده للجميع
وتحياااتي
وشكرا مره اخرى


----------



## مطلك سليمان (9 مايو 2008)

حياك الله ابن بغداد عاصمة الامجاد 
معقل الرجال وانشاء الله تعود كما كانت دوما حرة عربية ابية شامخة بابنائها 
لله درّك يا بغداد 
بغداد والشعراء والصور ---ذهب الزمان وضوعه العطر
اثرت شجوني يا اخي -----تسلم ويسلم اهل بغداد وعراقنا الحبيب


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (9 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم .


----------



## مكتب السدف (13 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك مهندس بغداد على هذه الجهود ونحن لك ممنونون.... لكن سؤالي كيف انقل ملف من لاند دسك توب الى اوتوكاد
تحياتي ابن العراق


----------



## سيد9000 (13 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخى الحبيب


----------



## م.المخرم (15 يونيو 2008)

والله ما قصرت يااخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (18 يونيو 2008)

ألف شكر يامهندس بغداد ولكن رابط تحميل برنامج dxf2xyzلا يعملفهل بالإمكان إعادة رفعه


----------



## قاسم عبد (18 يونيو 2008)

*امتنان وتقدير*

لطالما اعجبتني المواضيع التي يكتبها مهندس بغداد في مواضيع المساحة رغم انه مهندس كهرباء
وهذا يدل على اطلاعه وثقافته.....استاذي الفاضل هلا تكرمت على بالجواب,,,,,,
اني بدلت الاختيار من (point)الى(line)ولم تظهر اياحداثيات في الاكسل رغم اني اوصلت النقاط بخطوط 0000مع الاعتذار لانك اجدت في الموضوع....


----------



## محمد الفاتح سعيد (19 يونيو 2008)

مهندس بغداد الشرح وافي وبارك الله فيك ولمثالك الخيرين فدمت ذخرا لوطنك وللامة الاسلامية


----------



## عبدالكريم المصري (19 يونيو 2008)

بعد التحية مهندس بغداد
مشكوور علي هذا البرنامج الرائع والشرح المفصل
الرجاء منك ارسال البرنامج Dxf2xyz


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور يا اخي وجزاك الله الجنه


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووور اخى وجزاك اله شكرا


----------



## ROUDS (22 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخى على المجهود وجزاك الله خير


----------



## رياض رمضان (29 يونيو 2008)

يار ريت برنامج dxf2xyz ....بس بوصلة تكون شغالة يا رب
بالنتظار


----------



## مهندس بغداد (15 يوليو 2008)

*dxf2xyz*

تم رفع البرنامج dxf2xyz حمله من المرفقات


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (15 يوليو 2008)




----------



## مصطفى الجمل (15 يوليو 2008)




----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (19 يوليو 2008)

اللة يجزيك خيرا فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## صقر مأرب (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على معلوماتك أخي


----------



## المسااح (13 أغسطس 2008)

والله منتدى رائع واعضاء اروع

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراًَ


----------



## ماهرحسن (19 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود


----------



## مريم محمد علي (19 أغسطس 2008)

إلى الأخ ماهر حسن 
السلام عليكم مريم تود التواصل معك من خلال الرسائل الخاصة، إدا كان هدا ممكن أنا في انتظار رسالتك


----------



## اسراء خليل (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز ويعطيك العافية 

لكني لم استطيع تحميل ملف الcad


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## عزمي حماد (30 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم مهندس بغداد
لو تتكرم وترفع البرنامج مرة اخرى على رابط آخر
مع الشكر الجزيل سلفا


----------



## مهندس بغداد (1 أكتوبر 2008)

عزمي حماد قال:


> أخي الكريم مهندس بغداد
> لو تتكرم وترفع البرنامج مرة اخرى على رابط آخر
> مع الشكر الجزيل سلفا





تم تعديل الروابط في الموضوع التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103836.html


----------



## مكتب السدف (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وسام العبيدي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وسام العبيدي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكر جزيل على هذا الشرح


----------



## fatimaaslami (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mah_kh65 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الرد رقم ثلاثين ، يرجى البحث عن طريقة أسهل والبرنامج الإضافي لم يعمل


----------



## البطحاني 2006 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ مهندس بغداد لك التحية والاجلال علي هذا الشرح الجميل,عندي سوال هذه الاسطر عباره عن نموذج لملف كامل من الاكسل :بداية الملف من اليمين حيث ان العمود الاول هو
عباره عنI D للنقطة والاعمدة الباقيه هى الاحداثياتX Y Z ; كيف نظهر هذه النقاط ومعها I D فى الاوتوكاد .(ID مهم جدا).
14007.33r1	2215346.457	711745.4577	245.4164
14007.33r2	2215344.381	711741.5866	245.2681
14007.33r3	2215342.978	711738.2685	245.1668
14007.33r4	2215341.153	711734.2418	245.0357
14007.33r5	2215339.771	711730.7011	245.0353


----------



## مكتب السدف (4 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رهيب


----------



## eng: issa (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اعزاز المسلمية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*Lljh.*

ممتاز جدا جدا


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير على الموضوع


----------



## eng: issa (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شششششششششششككككككككككررررررررررررررراااااااااا


----------



## aleemzaid (22 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جوده2005 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

البرنامج غير موجود . مشكورا آمل إعادة رفعه


----------



## م فلاح (22 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور يا ابن بغــــــــــــــــــــــــداد


----------



## dr.usama (2 ديسمبر 2008)

اللهم إغفر لوالده وإرحمه


----------



## dr.usama (2 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا عندى ملف إجداثيات xyz وأريد أن أستدعيه على الاوتوكاد


----------



## صقرالعلم (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز 

واعطاك الله علمأ نافعأ ورزقأ حلالأ

وكــــــــل عــــــــام وانـــــــت بـــــخــــــيــــــر


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kadega (17 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
عاوز من حضراتكم برنامج خاص بالمساحه الهندسيه
pro link
aoto disk 3
الاسطوانه فقدت منى الخاصه بالجهازارجوكم للاهميه
مودل التوتل استاشن set 3030r
وظيفه البرنامج لتنزيل المعلومات من جهاز المحطة الكاملة (total Station ) الى الكمبيوتر
ولكم الشكر والاحترام


----------



## سولارلونر (16 يناير 2009)

جميع الصور لاتعمل التي اضيفت للشرح هل لك ان ترفعها مرة اخرى ؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالله شكري (16 يناير 2009)

من فضلكم يااخواني انا اريد تعليم حساب الكميات شرح وافي من فضلكم


----------



## حازم2010 (20 يناير 2009)

الموضوع مفيد جدا ورائع لكن البرنامج dxf2xyz ما عرفت انزله


----------



## kamel2103 (4 فبراير 2009)




----------



## mido1984 (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى


----------



## mido1984 (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## husein100 (16 مارس 2009)

fiineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## باسل الحبيب (19 مارس 2009)

مشكور على الشرح لكن لم اجد رابط البرنامج الاول


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (28 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيراً*​

كيف يمكنني ايجاد رابط التنزيل للملفات على موقع iraqi-eng.org


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (29 مارس 2009)

اكرمك اللة ياخى على هذا البرنامج


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (29 مارس 2009)

ياخى عندى طلبك برنامج pro link 1.15 احدث اصدار لكن كيف ارسلة لك


----------



## مصعب العراقي (4 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## النواوى (19 أبريل 2009)

لماذا لا تظهر الصور يا اخى حياك الله
رجار سرعة حل المشكله
ولك الشكر


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (3 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## ali992 (23 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير*


----------



## عزت محروس (23 مايو 2009)

اخى جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الوافى


----------



## arssa2 (24 مايو 2009)

*شرح برنامج تحويل إحداثيات الأتوكاد الى الأكسيل*

:56: جزاك الله عنى وعن جميع المسلمين كل الخير
والله كنت محتاج معلوماتك هذة ضرورى جداً
يارب يفك كربة لك من كرب يوم القيامة.
أى خدمة من المملكة العربية السعودبة تحت أمرك أو فى برامج المحطة الشاملة ..
:12:


----------



## babankarey (24 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً
**لم اجد رابط التنزيل للملفات*


----------



## حسام الدين سعد ذكى (24 مايو 2009)

الأخ العزيز لا يمكن تحميل البرنامج رجاء وضع رابط أخر


----------



## Eng.M Ammar (25 مايو 2009)

http://www.guthcad.com/download/dzsetup.exe


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## essam_400 (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرا الوضوع جميل وفية فايدة كبيرة و احنا متعودين نستخرج الاحداثيات text بلسب hm بس دى طريقة جديدة و شكرا على الافادة


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم الصور غير موجودة الرجاء رفع الصور في صيغة ملف مضغوط


----------



## ابوالعباس عبدالله (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا هندسه جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*الملف عبارة عن فيديو ووثائق توكد بشارة الانجيل والتوراة بسيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم **وقبل التحميل نسـألكم الدعاء لنا ولامي وابي بالمغفرة وسائر المسلمين** وجزاكم الله خيرا وتقبل الله منا الصيا م والقيام وصالح الاعمال*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129154596/a697e1e8/_______.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129594299/6d0645eb/______.html*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل وليد محمد عطية :
لاحظت فى الفترة الأخيرة أنك وضعت فى مواضيع مختلفة روابط لملفات تخص مقارنة الاديان
واحب ان أذكرك بقول السلف عموما انه
لا يجوز للعوام قراءة مواضيع وكتب مقارنة الاديان
إلا من بعد أن يحصلوا نصيبا جيدا من العلم الشرعى
هذا مهم جدا حتى لا تثار فى اذهانهم شبهات لا يستطيعوا الرد عليها بدون علم
ولأن معرفة العقيدة الصحيحة هى اول خطوة لمناقشة مادونها من العقائد
فأخشى أن يقرأ البعض نصوصا من الكتب المقدسة عند الديانات الإخرى فلا يعرفوا كيف ينزلوها منزلها الصحيح
وكم من اناس حدث لهم وإمتلأت رؤوسهم شبهات والمحظوظ منهم من قيض الله له مسلما عنده علم فأزال الشبهات
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_
فكم رأينا من لا يحسن الكتابة باللغة العربية فضلا عن عدم معرفته بعقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة
ثم يتصدى لمحاورة القوم أو مناظرتهم فى منتدياتهم وتكون النتائج مؤسفة لا لضعف الإسلام
ولكن للجهل الشديد للمحاور بالعقيدة الصحيحة ومواطن العوار فى العقائد الفاسدة !!! والله المستعان
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_

فكم مسلم يعرف دلائل نبوة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (التى تكاد تصل للالف دليل)
حتى يعرف بشارات التوراة والإنجيل بسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم التى طمسوا معظمها وغيروا فيها
ليسهل لهم تاويل النصوص كما يريدون ويصرفوها عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى غيره
فأيهما أولى ان يعرف المسلم اولا ؟؟؟

فالحديث له شجون ولا يتسع له المقام هاهنا

والله المستعان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م. / أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## shyb (24 فبراير 2010)

مهندس بغداد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الموضوع
> تحميل بيانات النقاط من برنامج الاوتوكادautocad الى ملف اكسل لاستعمالها في برامج اخرى مثل surfer v70 لرسم الخرائط الكونتوريه.
> 
> ...


 
*السلام عليكم*
*مشكور على هذا البرنامج الرائع ولكن*
*اخي هل هذا البرنامج تجريبي ام دائم ارجوا الأفاده*


----------



## shyb (24 فبراير 2010)

مهندس بغداد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الموضوع
> تحميل بيانات النقاط من برنامج الاوتوكادautocad الى ملف اكسل لاستعمالها في برامج اخرى مثل surfer v70 لرسم الخرائط الكونتوريه.
> 
> ...


*السلام عليكم*
*مشكور على هذا البرنامج الرائع ولكن*
*اخي هل هذا البرنامج تجريبي ام دائم ارجوا الأفاده*


----------



## khalidhusen (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saalaam (22 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوعك يستاهل تقييم 

وانت تستاهل بوسة على جبينك 

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## essslam_hw (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## amr_digital (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الله ينور عليكم يا هندسة


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نسرين الجزائرية (3 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك و بارك لك في علمك 
صح رمضانك و صح فطورك


----------



## كبل (4 أغسطس 2011)

_ وجزاك الله خيراً 
_


----------



## اسامة السقاف (9 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## كبل (9 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmad mounir (16 أبريل 2012)

مهندس بغداد قال:


> شكرا لكم انتم ايظا لمروركم...



جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم الله خير الجزاااااء وكل الخير وبؤاكم من الجنه منزلااااااااا عاجزين عن الشكر


----------



## SALAHOUHAMDOUCH (11 أبريل 2014)

شكرررررررررررررررررر لك يا بغدادي الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## husseinmohamed (8 مايو 2014)

شكرا مهندس بغداد جزاك الله كل خير


----------

